# Beastclaw Raiders



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So some of the local 40k players have decided to branch into Age of Sigmar. I have chosen Beastclaw Raiders format start into AoS.

Will start to assemble them soon, so stay tuned.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------

